

ConvertKit - tnorthcutt
https://convertkit.com/

======
timdorr
Maybe it's just me, but all I see here is a giant wall of text and no clear
idea as to what I'm doing here or what you're trying to sell me on. It's also
devoid of pictures, so I can't even pick up on visual cues. You've given me
the task of reading paragraphs of text trying to hunt out the information I
want.

This website is like the sales guy that talks too much. Unless I've hit upon
something I want or there is a clear indication this is leading towards
something I want, every word on your page is another chance for someone to
stop reading. You need to get to the point and make it clear what it is you're
trying to sell.

~~~
ahoyhere
Done right, long copy sells. Not saying visuals won't help, but long copy does
an important job. IF you have the problem in question that the product solves.
If you don't, no amount of copy or pictures will sell you.

~~~
wikwocket
I have heard that long copy is great for getting the sale, while short copy
can be great for getting an email signup.

I do think the copy here is good - the idea of long copy is that someone with
the pain point you are pursuing gets interested and just keeps reading and
reading... by the time they get to the call-to-action, they're more likely to
be convinced of your offering.

Perhaps in this case the higher price, lack of images, and relative ease of
assembling such a pipeline for HN regular is turning some people off, but I
think it has potential.

------
nathanbarry
For anyone that's been following along with The Web App Challenge
(<http://nathanbarry.com/category/the-web-app-challenge/>), ConvertKit is the
product I am building. Happy to answer any questions!

------
frankdenbow
Looks like a good idea, but its a bit expensive imho. I'd just build it
myself. Your audience may be the non-technical, though, so I understand why
you may price it this way. My 2c

~~~
nathanbarry
Yep, you could definitely build it yourself. I know I've created this for
myself a handful of times. Though after a while, if you value your time at
more than $1/hour, you learn that paying $35/month for pre-made software is a
great deal.

But I know where you are coming from. I've definitely had that mindset in the
past.

------
nckbz
I like you and I wish you luck. Your target audience is a guy like patio11 who
has a 500 dollar course with an ebook and videos and who will probably release
more info products? My advice would be to talk to and/or try to sell patio11
on why he should use your service and then bring that back to your design and
copy.

~~~
nathanbarry
Yes, Patrick would definitely fit the target market. Actually, I fit the
target market pretty well. I have 2 ebooks that have had great first months
for sales, but need reliable sales funnels to continue making money.

That's what ConvertKit is going to help me (or anyone else) setup.

------
johnmurch
One other feedback item that could make it worth the money is visually
creating the sales funnel (e.g.
[http://blogs.forrester.com/laura_ramos/09-06-03-silverpop_se...](http://blogs.forrester.com/laura_ramos/09-06-03-silverpop_sets_new_bar_b2b_campaign_design_tools))
as well as showing who is where in the process
(<https://mixpanel.com/activity-feed/>)

So if I am going to a meeting and know that John Doe is in my funnel and I
know he is on day 9 - I could make a reference to something about it in the
meeting and connect on a better level.

~~~
aaronpeterson
John Doe, here. I'm a little pissed that you all talk about me like a piece of
meat. I'm a human being. I'm so insulted I'm going to write a node app to do
all of this in 12 minutes...

John

~~~
johnmurch
Sorry to offend {sarcasm} but a 12 min app shouldn't cover all that should be
offered. Although I do think two week sprints and user testing could help with
this process.

------
calinet6
A surefire way to _not_ convert: say "I'm not sure when the product will be
ready."

~~~
nathanbarry
I guess you're right. But I don't want to be the person who says it will ship
in February and doesn't until June. Projects get delayed, so I don't want to
say a date until I can really stick to it.

That said, development is coming along very quickly, I bet we'll have the
first testers using the platform within a week.

